# SATA RAID1 Step By Step [was sata+raid1+grub=broken(RESLVD)]

## makmortiv

After tweaking, jumping though hoops, and dodging kernel panics...I have here in my posession a quick command list to get a RAID1 setup from livecd stage1 to running system in under an hour*.  Most of this is directly from the Gentoo Manual, just rehashed so that in a hurry you can whip out a fully functional RAID enabled system...asap!  :Very Happy:   Boot time to a working system under 60 seconds.  woo!

The rundown...

Hardware: 3 Ghz Prescott running in HT mode, 1 gig ecc ram, (2) 80 gig 7200 rpm SATA drives in a RAID1 setup.

Kernel: 2.6.8-r3 (gentoo-dev-sources) SMP Build

RAID Controller: On-board Promise Fasttrack 20378

BE ADVISED-DUE TO AN ISSUE SOMEWHERE IN THE H/W DETECTION PHASE, USE A USB KEYBOARD/MOUSE WITH THIS SETUP

```
dhcpcd eth0

passwd

/etc/init.d/sshd start

```

You can continue here at the same shell...or ssh to the term (personally I like to ssh so that way I can research while installing...

```
fdisk /dev/sda

fdisk /dev/sdb

```

 *fdisk /dev/sda wrote:*   

> n p 1 <cr> +192M /boot
> 
> n p 2 <cr> +10G /<root>
> 
> n p 3 <cr> +15G /var
> ...

 

 *fdisk /dev/sdb wrote:*   

> n p 1 <cr> +192M /boot.bak
> 
> n p 2 <cr> +10G /<root>
> 
> n p 3 <cr> +15G /var
> ...

 

I write up the raidtab for later use and save it to /dev/sda1 later for easy of modifications

```
nano -w /etc/raidtab

modprobe md

mdadm -C /dev/md0 -l 1 -n 2 -x 0 -c 4 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2

mdadm -C /dev/md1 -l 1 -n 2 -x 0 -c 4 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3

mdadm -C /dev/md2 -l 1 -n 2 -x 0 -c 4 /dev/sda5 /dev/sdb5

mdadm -C /dev/md3 -l 1 -n 2 -x 0 -c 4 /dev/sda6 /dev/sdb6

mdadm -C /dev/md4 -l 1 -n 2 -x 0 -c 4 /dev/sda7 /dev/sdb7

raidstart --all

```

Give this some time, it will have to resync the drives...and on a P4 3.0 it took 20 minutes or so to resync a 40gig SATA raid1 partition.

```
mke2fs /dev/sda1

mke2fs /dev/sdb1

mke2fs /dev/md3

mkswap /dev/sda8

mkswap /dev/sdb8

mkreiserfs /dev/md0

mkreiserfs /dev/md1

mkreiserfs /dev/md2

mkreiserfs /dev/md4

swapon /dev/sda2 -p 1

swapon /dev/sdb2 -p 1

mount /dev/md0 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/{boot,var,usr,home,jail}

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/md1 /mnt/gentoo/var

mount /dev/md2 /mnt/gentoo/usr

mount /dev/md3 /mnt/gentoo/jail

mount /dev/md4 /mnt/gentoo/home

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage1-x86-2004.2.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-20040710.tar.bz2 \

-C /mnt/gentoo/usr

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

```

At this point I setup my make USE vars and Cflags...

 *nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> USE="-gnome -gtk -kde -qt"
> 
> CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -ftracer -mmmx -msse -msse2"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Save it, head back to shell

```
cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/etc/ssh

cp -L /etc/ssh/* /mnt/gentoo/etc/ssh/

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge sync

```

At this point I'd suggest _not_ updating the portage.  I found that a couple things there tend to break since you haven't even bootstrapped yet.

```
cd /usr/portage

scripts/bootstrap.sh

```

Following gets around a jacked dep on 2004.2

```
USE="-gdbm" emerge perl

emerge autoconf 

emerge gdbm 

emerge unmerge perl

emerge perl

emerge system

```

Bootstrapping complete...onto configuring the kernel.  I choose to manually build it since well...genkernel hasn't worked quite right since like version 1.8(something?).  Additionally, don't include framebufferring, seems to have issues with md or sata or both.

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/PST8PDT /etc/localtime

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

cp .config /boot/config-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

nano -w /etc/fstab

```

 *nano -w /etc/fstab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda1	/boot	ext2	noauto,noatime	1 1
> 
> /dev/md0	/	reiserfs	noatime,notail	0 0
> ...

 

Replace $hostname and $domainname with suitable entries

```
echo $hostname > /etc/hostname

echo $domainname > /etc/dnsdomainname

echo $hostname.$domainname > /etc/nisdomainname

rc-update add domainname default

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

Enter ip info for interfaces...if you have more then one interface use the following...

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth1 default

```

Setup your hosts, double check the password for root, enable console on COM1.

```
nano -w /etc/hosts

passwd

echo "tts/0" >> /etc/securetty

nano -w /etc/rc.conf

emerge metalog

rc-update add metalog default

emerge vixie-cron

rc-update add vixie-cron default

emerge reiserfsprogs

emerge mdadm

emerge raidtools

emerge grub

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

grub

```

 *nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf wrote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-r3
> ...

 

 *grub wrote:*   

> root (hd0,0) 
> 
> setup (hd0) 
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> ...

 

```

exit

cd ..

umount /mnt/gentoo/{boot,var,usr,home,jail,proc}

umount /mnt/gentoo

raidstop /dev/md0

raidstop /dev/md1

raidstop /dev/md2

raidstop /dev/md3

raidstop /dev/md4

reboot

```

Beginning to end should take no more then 48 minutes on a 3.0Ghz processor.  And remember that the detection phase on 2.6.8-r3 is a little tweaked so you'll need a USB keyboard and mouse.  Have fun!  :Wink: Last edited by makmortiv on Wed Sep 29, 2004 5:08 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## makmortiv

/var/log/kernel

```
Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #3 SMP Tue Sep 28 08:23:15 PDT 2004

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fc620

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xc650, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 15 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 15 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:02.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:07.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 14 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ15 -> 0:15

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@oss.sgi.com cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1096404412.402:0): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

EFS: 1.0a - http://aeschi.ch.eu.org/efs/

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (0 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f88af000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000bc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000b000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000b400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000b800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

I2O Block Storage OSM v0.9

   (c) Copyright 1999-2001 Red Hat Software.

i2o_block: Checking for Boot device...

i2o_block: Checking for I2O Block devices...

i2o_scsi.c: Version 0.1.2

  chain_pool: 0 bytes @ f7f47fc0

  (512 byte buffers X 4 can_queue X 0 i2o controllers)

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  4568.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (4568.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int32x1    867 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    953 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    632 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    558 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1835 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2140 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1093 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    1175 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2101 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2289 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (2289 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered as nr 8

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

u32 classifier

    Perfomance counters on

    Actions configured

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

IPVS: Registered protocols (TCP, UDP, AH, ESP)

IPVS: Connection hash table configured (size=4096, memory=32Kbytes)

IPVS: ipvs loaded.

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

registering ipv6 mark target

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb7 ...

md:  adding sdb7 ...

md: sdb6 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb7

md:  adding sda7 ...

md: sda6 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb7

md: created md4

md: bind<sda7>

md: bind<sdb7>

md: running: <sdb7><sda7>

raid1: raid set md4 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb6 ...

md:  adding sdb6 ...

md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb6

md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb6

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb6

md:  adding sda6 ...

md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb6

md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb6

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb6

md: created md3

md: bind<sda6>

md: bind<sdb6>

md: running: <sdb6><sda6>

raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb5 ...

md:  adding sdb5 ...

md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb5

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb5

md:  adding sda5 ...

md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb5

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb5

md: created md2

md: bind<sda5>

md: bind<sdb5>

md: running: <sdb5><sda5>

raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb3 ...

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb3

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb3

md: created md1

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb2 ...

md:  adding sdb2 ...

md:  adding sda2 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda2>

md: bind<sdb2>

md: running: <sdb2><sda2>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: md0: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [PS2 to USB] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [PS2 to USB] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

ReiserFS: md0: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: md0: journal params: device md0, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: md0: checking transaction log (md0)

ReiserFS: md0: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Adding 987956k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:1 extents:1

Adding 987956k swap on /dev/sdb8.  Priority:1 extents:1

ReiserFS: md1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: md1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: md1: journal params: device md1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: md1: checking transaction log (md1)

ReiserFS: md1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: md2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: md2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: md2: journal params: device md2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: md2: checking transaction log (md2)

ReiserFS: md2: Using r5 hash to sort names

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

ReiserFS: md4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: md4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: md4: checking transaction log (md4)

e100: eth2: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

```

/proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 3

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3007.157

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pni monitor ds_cpl cid

bogomips        : 5963.77

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 3

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3007.157

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pni monitor ds_cpl cid

bogomips        : 5996.54

```

/proc/mdstat

```
Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid5] [multipath] [raid6]

md1 : active raid1 sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      14659200 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md2 : active raid1 sdb5[1] sda5[0]

      9775424 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md3 : active raid1 sdb6[1] sda6[0]

      987840 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md4 : active raid1 sdb7[1] sda7[0]

      39069952 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md0 : active raid1 sdb2[1] sda2[0]

      9775488 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>

```

Last edited by makmortiv on Wed Sep 29, 2004 4:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## phenx

Hey,

Thanks for the guide, can you please provide your /etc/raidtab file?

i have a similar setup, however when Gentoo tries to mount my root partition it gives me an error about md0 not existing (its not auto-detecting the software raid arrays)

----------

## phenx

Update: N/m was my error, had to compile the Silicon Image SATA driver into my kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## sweetmullet

what if i only have one sata drive? do i still have to go through all this?

----------

## makmortiv

If you're booting off of that single SATA drive...then yes.  I tend to just build everything in anyways simply cause...hell why not!  It doesn't add that much space...and with a /boot partition that's 128 megs or larger...you can save 40 kernels without any problem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pi-cubic

what do i have to activate in my kernel to get the raid (pdc20378) working?

thx in advance,

pi

----------

## makmortiv

 *pi-cubiq wrote:*   

> what do i have to activate in my kernel to get the raid (pdc20378) working?

 

Well pi...here's my config for the last clean build.

```
# Kernel code dev-sources 2.6.8-r3

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=y

CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT=y

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PPDEV=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_I8XX_TCO=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_EFS_FS=y

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y
```

Compare it to your own...it's a good place to start...

----------

## flipy

I'll try this, because I've been trying to get my PDC20378 work with kernel 2.6.x and I didn't success. By the hand, with 2.4.26-gentoo-r11 and the ft3xx.o module I can see the raid (and manage it).

----------

## makmortiv

Personally I thought that I was going to have to go the ft3xx.o route too with dmadm rather then using md with the built in promise driver.  Trust me...it took me a week straight putting this server together for a client...simply cause the raid just wouldn't initialize...then once I figured out (what I was doing   :Laughing:  ) how the driver and the md devices opperated it was a snap...well mostly a snap.

Folks lemme know if you hit any snags with the info that I've posted.

----------

## seal

Hello, i jave just installed gentoo dev sources kernel and used posted confuig here but when system starts kernel not finding any RAID arrays:

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays. 

md: autorun ... 

md: ... autorun DONE. 

i have /etc/raidtab file.

What can be wrong? 

PLEASE HELP!

Adam

----------

## makmortiv

3 things...

1) Did you run mdadm?

2) Did you set the partitions to type 'FD'?

3) When you built your kernel...did you build in the Raid0-6 drivers?

A note about raidtab I found.  Raidtab is great and handy for when you want to just simply get something running, but its not being continued past 2.6 (hence using mdadm).  Using mdadm really isn't all that bad, infact it's very handy.  man mdadm and check it out.

----------

## neo_phani

Hey i am tyring to do the same thing but i am getting this error at the grub stage

grub> setup (hd1)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 15: File not found

what am i doing wrong ?

Tjhamls

----------

